# 75 gallon stocking ideas - Severum centerpiece fish



## Goldiefinn (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi - I'm currently cycling my new 75 gallon tank and am trying to figure out what to stock with. I want to work around a Severum (or severums?) as a centerpiece fish, plus a large school of some larger tetras (maybe Colombian, Buenos Aires, etc?) and a Bristlenose plec or 2.

Does anyone else have suggestions with that size of tank, and other possible tankmates? I'd love to include a Fire Mouth and/or Festivum but I am concerned about what the Sev will get along with.

Thanks!


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

In a 75gal with a single Severum, you should be just fine adding a Firemouth and/or Festivum. If your wanting to stick strictly to South American cichlids (as Firemouths are Central American) look into Blue Acaras and Keyholes as well...


----------



## hamfist (Dec 31, 2011)

SHould be fine, although it's always a little unpredictable with cichlids.

With singletons, severums, festivums, angels & acaras all generally get on OK, especially if you get them young and they grow up together. In a 75G, you should be able to get away with a sev plus a couple of the other smaller cichlids for life (plus of course your tetras and BN).
As stated Firemouths are CA but should still get on OK with the above mentioned fish.

Remember, all this only applies to non-pairs of fish. Once they start breeding it's a different story.


----------



## Goldiefinn (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. I'm not interested in getting into breeding, so singletons it is!


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

My 75g stocklist in my sig. Works well for years now.

Sev and a Chocolate would be nice as center pieces. Some Keyholes or rams too

...Bill


----------



## bullet421 (Jan 18, 2012)

:dancing: LOTS OF NICE FISH :fish:


----------



## SEAN420 (Nov 24, 2011)

id suggest one bn pleco  otherwise have fun.. get em all young n roughly the same size n together is good  so one fish doesnt take a hold of the tank..


----------

